# Junk pile Treasure 64 Deluxe



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

I found this 64 deluxe in a pile of furniture a neighbor was throwing out, so I did what any avid bike collector would do. Save it! Oct, 64 Deluxe…. My 1st shorty frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

BLWNMNY said:


> I found this 64 deluxe in a pile of furniture a neighbor was throwing out, so I did what any avid bike collector would do. Save it! Oct, 64 Deluxe…. My 1st shorty frame.
> 
> View attachment 1658320
> 
> View attachment 1658321



I need neighbors like that great score. Looks to be in fantastic shape.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I need neighbors like that great score. Looks to be in fantastic shape.



Thank you, it really is. It needs some tender love and care, but the paint is actually in really nice shape.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

Top tube after a wipe with the finger. Good lettering.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

Screen on the guard is ridiculous ,Bad eyes is it Violet?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

That black around the lettering is a thick black layer of dust. probably helped protect the paint. thank god it was stored in a shed for many years, it saved that paint.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

I asked my daughter confirmed it was Violet and beautiful as well. Really ,really nice score


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Screen on the guard is ridiculous ,Bad eyes is it Violet?



Opal Violet


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

I'll give you what you paid for it +shipping hahahaha


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I asked my daughter confirmed it was Violet and beautiful as well. Really ,really nice score



Pure luck. He rolled it out to the street just minutes before I drove by it. My mouth dropped.....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

I love that seat!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## stoney (Jul 7, 2022)

Beautiful Opal Deluxe. A ton of potential there. Great find.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 7, 2022)

Congratulations on your Oct. 8, 1964 Opal Violet.

That was a crazy find, especially in this day-and-age.

Obviously it’s missing a few hard to find key components.
1) Deluxe tufted solo polo seat.
2) Square back seat strut with crimp.
3) Large deluxe Stimsonite reflector and bracket.
4) Pedals.
5) W/W tires.
6) Stem.

But, you have the most important part - Factory Opal Violet Paint.

Caution - be very careful around that white screen on the guard and the fork darts !!
Any kind of cleaner, soap or wax will remove those screens.

Good Luck with that Shorty.

This is what it looked like 58 years ago.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 7, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Congratulations on your Oct. 8, 1964 Opal Violet.
> 
> That was a crazy find, especially in this day-and-age.
> 
> ...



I already have #1 and #2.  I also need to find the correct center stamped S-7 for the front.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 8, 2022)

wow nice find ! cant wait to see it all cleaned up


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 8, 2022)

BLWNMNY said:


> Pure luck. He rolled it out to the street just minutes before I drove by it. My mouth dropped.....




Nice Score ! 
That's the best feeling when you find something like that just thrown out and nobody knows the value to a jem like that to guys like us ..,Congrats Chris. 

Rafael


----------

